# Finally, new outbacker here 28RLS



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Get Forum, and site - GLAD to be one of the proud!!!

Will get my signature and photo online soon!!!

lukn2doit2 in covington, ga


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Lukn: 
Glad everything worked out for you to get the 28RLS. We love ours as I told you. So comfortable and easy to take care of. Let us know how the maiden voyage goes.


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Welcome!

Great people here. Glad your part of the family.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations on getting the Outback and welcome to the Outback owners group. Somebody show him the super secret Outback owners handshake... I forget


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks all!
summergames84, after a couple of trips to the dealer we finally made the "pickup" date on saturday. I didn't get to spend as much time on my walk through as I planned as we had our children (10 and 7 months) with us.
There was one young man that was trying to make sure the hitch setup was just right and he got them to "re-do" it 4 or 5 times to get all level and adjusted. He made sure I was very comfortable with the setup. So far I have not found any issues, and have fixed a few small item (loose latch locks on storage bins).

We are beside ourselves on this one... The 28 is a BIG step for us, but we wanted the rear living area and "chair" so bad for our lil one - we were so on top of each other in our "pop up" and hybrid and prob when a lil over board for the 4 of us... but this one is a KEEPER.

We have not slept in it yet, but the maiden voyage is this friday for the n. ga mnts about 2 hrs away - no intersate, but half 4 lane and half 2 lane hwy - get me used to the extra weight...

Any have any ideas on getting the fumes out? I did get the vent covers put on, so i have those open all the time, and today i had the windows and doors open - I've washed most things (curtains and some drapes) - but the fumes are still strong, if the air is off.

Thanks all, I look forward to sharing my outbacker stories and learning from all involved here!!!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Congratulations on the new TT. The fumes in our trailer were strong, it made our eyes burn. However, just by opening the trailer while dewinterizing and packing it for its first trip the fumes decreased. On our first trip we opened the doors and windows at the campsite and the fumes were not really noticeable.

Afterward we had to have a water leak fixed on our bed slider and the fumes were stronger after this repair so I am assuming the waterproofing sealants are the main cause of the overall fumes.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Lukn (you may need to change your handle!)
The walk thru for us was thorough, but became overwhelming. The owners manual is very helpful for those things that didn't sink in. It really isn't as hard as you might think. We feel like old pros since our 2 week vacation. Good luck on the maiden voyage this weekend.

We are heading to Quintana Beach on the Gulf which has become our favorite getaway. It is about 90 minutes from home, and right on the Gulf in a fairly secluded area. A very well maintained county RV park with a very nice boardwalk that takes you right to the beach.

Enjoy!

P. S. We didn't notice any fumes, but ours had been aired out in advance. They had it inside the service area for a couple of days as it rained cats and dogs around the time we were picking it up.


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

yea... handle is a bit long, and my wife wonders what i am up to! hahahaha

i grew up on the gulf in pensacola, fl - and love it - memorial day we were in Apalachicola. i was out deep sea fishing. it's about 6 to 7 hours for us, so we don't make it much.

looks like work wins out this weekend, so the maiden voyage is going to have to be put out another weekend or it might just be a saturday night trip to a 45 mile away state park. just leary of going to a new place on the first trip.

I envy you on the 90m trip to the water!

oh, what's your TV with your 28RLS?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS.

Cook bacon in your trailer one time...and you won't notice the "NEW TRAILER SMELL!"


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

hahaha, bet your right on the mark!!!


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers,

A great group of people here who are always ready to help. Our 28RSS is across the street right now with the vents and windows open trying to vent out that formaldehyde smell. Wife is telling me that it stings her eyes every time she walks in. I will be breaking out the bacon soon









Tom


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I've cooked bacon inside, and still notice the fumes. It burns my eyes sometimes it's do bad. A few minutes with the windows, and vents open, and the problem is corrected. It seems to be temperature related too. The two times I have slept in the trailer, it has been cold enough to use the heat, and I didn't notice anything. Once that sun starts hitting the roof though, you better have the windows open.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine was pretty well vented when I bought it. Not many fumes at all. Maybe they changed to some nasty smelling glue or something.


----------



## fletcherdt (May 16, 2004)

When my family and I were looking at Outbacks, we looked in three models that had never seen the light, other than the factory. We could only be in the campers for a few minutes before we were overcome with the fumes. How long does it take to air out? We werepanning on going camping within days of the pickup. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

We picked up our Outback last month & the smell was present but not overwhelming. A couple days in front of the house & Memorial day on the coast & it's long gone. We saved the bacon for the outside stove just to drive the neighbors crazy on our trip.

Either way, welcome & have fun. Maybe the handle should be 'wentndidit'


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Welcome aboard!!


----------

